# Mahlgut



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have not use did. Weighs 1.2 kilos.....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anything else to add?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nothing else to add! It weighs 1.2 kilos and I have not used it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

first dibs please


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like one of those fancy herb grinders


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Might be more useful if you'd tried it, then posted.

I've lost 30seconds of my life


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just bought it because it looks pretty......I might never use it as intended!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Uh-oh

I can see another thread developing on alternative uses for dfk's Mahlgut tamper


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> first dibs please


Darn it...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No you can't darn steel tampers. You can only darn socks. Typically after a hole has formed in the toe end after being filled with tuppenny bits and used as weights in borosilicate tube hoppers. Only on CFUK!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Have not use did. Weighs 1.2 kilos.....


Your first language English it is?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Your first language English it is?


Way to go Yoda!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Drewster said:


> Your first language English it is?


Actually I think his 1st language is condescentish ... This is his second language


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Way to go Yoda!


Thank you, I do.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Finca del Dagobah in your hopper there is young Drewster. Roasted on the Dark Side. Beware you must.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

It's a tamper then?


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> It's a tamper then?


Its a "Palm Tamper" . . .

http://mahlgut.eu/shop/allgemeines-zubehoer/mahlgut-tamper-palm/


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Has anyone heard of The Levy Tamp? By Saint Anthony Industries

Very similar concept - I think its new too?

http://www.saintanthonyindustries.com/tamps/the-levy


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Every man and his dog seems to be bringing out variations on this theme just now. Must be a good idea. ..


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Yoda says " more maybe money sense than"

That's an expensive paperweight!

Looks nice though, never say never!!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

have we finished taking the piss children? It is a tamper and it is mine. If I want to use it as a paperweight, thats my choice is it not. If I want to send it to other forum members to test, then that is also my choice. It was 132 Euros delivered. The next batch will be dearer. They are out, in the market and available which the Push is not.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Pretty paperweight it is


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm late to this thread.........

Are you looking for someone to review it?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha ha, heads gone.. To be honest you opened yourself up to some banter with the opening post!

Try it and tell us about it, and by that I mean as a tamper, not a paperweight...

Looks nice though!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not mind banter, we all know that. I have two people who are going to test it for forum members and it is being posted out to the first one today, who will pass it on to the second one...I hope! It is very tactile and weighs a ton! I had a hectic day yesterday and did not get the chance to use it. Am posting it off today so will not get the chance today either. But I value the opinions of the two mystery shoppers so hopefully, we will all know more soon!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks cool, I don't mind seeing a photo and confirmation you've not used it yet.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Weight is kind of irrelavent to me, you still need to push on it ... If it was 6kg then I could see the point as you could remove manual tamping pressure from your variables, but at a mere 1.2kg the variable is still there, so the weight just becomes aesthetically pleasing.

More importantly how big is the diameter ... I assume with the name stamped on it, it's a vst compatable 58.35-58.55 ???


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

at 1.2 kilos you will not need to apply much if any downward pressure....pretty certain it was 58.4 mm's


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I actually do think these palm tampers are a good idea (which probably explains why several companies are developing them). To some extent you're going to have to 'dial in' the tamper though aren't you? If the idea is to push until it bottoms out on the basket lip, the final tamping pressure is dependent on the bulk/volume of the beans, which can differ from bean to bean for a given weight. And it assumes that your weight is accurate each time. Still probably more consistent than a manual tamper though, and I have no way of quantifying how much adjustment might be necessary from one bean to the next - could be insignificant. It will be interesting to hear how the testers get on with it. Note to self : I do not need more tampers. I do not need more tampers...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've got the push and @jeebsy does also. I've mainly noticed changing the depth was a good idea when I've dabbled with the DSOL stuff and that's been quite different to others. The current thinking (and I agree with it just from my own thoughts more than anything) seems to be having a level tamp is more important than the pressure so I don't worry too much if it's only a small difference in depth - sometimes I feel more resistance than others but it's almost always - to the eye - very level and therefore I'm happy.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

markf said:


> Has anyone heard of The Levy Tamp? By Saint Anthony Industries
> 
> Very similar concept - I think its new too?
> 
> http://www.saintanthonyindustries.com/tamps/the-levy


I prefer the wood finish. Very nice.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I've got the push and @jeebsy does also. I've mainly noticed changing the depth was a good idea when I've dabbled with the DSOL stuff and that's been quite different to others. The current thinking (and I agree with it just from my own thoughts more than anything) seems to be having a level tamp is more important than the pressure so I don't worry too much if it's only a small difference in depth - sometimes I feel more resistance than others but it's almost always - to the eye - very level and therefore I'm happy.


x2, it will be consistent - so if the coffee is slightly more voluminous the tamp will effectively be harder, but it will always be the same. If the coffee sits a bit lower in the basket, the tamp will be a bit lighter but it will always be that bit lighter. Whether or not tamp pressure (beyond a basic compression) makes any difference seems to be up for debate at the moment, but as long as the puck is compressed i'm generally happy.

It's a bit more annoying when you get a bean that sits really high and and the edge of the tamper doesn't meet the rim - that's the only time i adjust really.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Controversial perhaps but all these tampers of this sort seem a bit pointless and more of a faff than is necessary to me.

I use a relatively tight fitting tamper that is levelled against the basket edge by feel, and that seems - once you get it nailed - to be repeatable and consistent; why complicate it?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

jonc said:


> why complicate it?


A fool and his money ... It's s damn good way of making £100


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jonc said:


> why complicate it?


It's simplifying it. Taking out the "once you get it nailed" bit.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

markf said:


> Has anyone heard of The Levy Tamp? By Saint Anthony Industries
> 
> Very similar concept - I think its new too?
> 
> http://www.saintanthonyindustries.com/tamps/the-levy





Milanski said:


> I prefer the wood finish. Very nice.


The aprons they sell look very nice too


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The aprons they sell look very nice too


I have one for the stall, it's excellent


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

MWJB said:


> It's simplifying it. Taking out the "once you get it nailed" bit.


But if you have to adjust it to get it to sit right then all your doing is introducing another (different) variable surely?

To be honest I've not seen these things so they may be amazing!

To me NOT pushing the tamper - but using it as a simple levelling tool has been the simplest most important change I've implemented in a while - and it was free.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That was kind of my point - you would maybe need to adjust it (but that's kind of true of a manual tamper and how much pressure you exert). At least with one of these you're guaranteed to get it level, and the pressure is also probably more likely to be consistent. Although in all honesty I'm pretty happy with my Goldfinger and MBK tampers really.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

BUT, if you don't press down pressure is consistent anyhow? The levelling thing is only any good if you adjust height presumably?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> BUT, if you don't press down pressure is consistent anyhow? The levelling thing is only any good if you adjust height presumably?


What do you mean don't press down? As in just rest the tamper on the grounds? Do you do that level each time? if not do you push one side down slightly to adjust?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> What do you mean don't press down? As in just rest the tamper on the grounds? Do you do that level each time? if not do you push one side down slightly to adjust?


Oh maybe I do push down *very *slightly!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jonc said:


> Oh maybe I do push down *very *slightly!


How many kg is "very slightly"?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

MWJB said:


> How many kg is "very slightly"?


I prefer to measure in milligrams.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jonc said:


> I prefer to measure in milligrams.


OK, so how many millions of them?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Millions.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Presumably this works best for people who tend to stick to one bean at a time?

So you dial in the depth of the tamper as you dial in the bean, then once its all set, you just tamp without even needing to feel if its level and right


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

markf said:


> Presumably this works best for people who tend to stick to one bean at a time?
> 
> So you dial in the depth of the tamper as you dial in the bean, then once its all set, you just tamp without even needing to feel if its level and right


It is perfectly easy to tamp all beans to the same height. If your tamp is always exactly the same you can change the extraction with bean weight and grind.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> It is perfectly easy to tamp all beans to the same height.


No it's not


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh yes it is.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Different beans have different volumes/densities and require different grinds. They don't all compress to same height.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been saying what jeebsy just said all along. I think the real bonus of these tampers, and probably what they are designed for, is a café environment where you've got 2 or 3 baristas, and a house blend. It means that if you've got the same bean, and the same dose, you get consistency from all staff members, plus it's supposed to be better on your wrists isn't it? I think a café would see much more benefit from these than home users. The number of shots we make a day and the frequency with which we change beans means more adjustment of tamper & grinder every 10 or 20 shots (assuming we use 250-500g before changing to a new coffee).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Different beans have different volumes/densities and require different grinds. They don't all compress to same height.


Yes and it is also possible to up/down dose and grind differently, leaving the tamp the same if you wish.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Yes and it is also possible to up/down dose and grind differently, leaving the tamp the same if you wish.


That's dead easy.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hold on I'll just x ray the basket to establish how deep the bed is


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Mahlgut can sell you the basket X-ray analyser for a mere £3000 it makes your coffee taste 3% better and this can be proved by looking at the yield numbers

before X-ray analys 18.2

after x-ray analysis 18.746

as you can see it tastes better


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

h1udd said:


> Mahlgut can sell you the basket X-ray analyser for a mere £3000 it makes your coffee taste 3% better and this can be proved by looking at the yield numbers
> 
> before X-ray analys 18.2
> 
> ...


£3000 ? my solution is one dollar only , roll up , roll up ...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

ooooh .... stylish as well, thats proper hipster Barista stuff that is ... I want !


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

And here I was judging it by the extraction.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> And here I was judging it by the extraction.


Adjusting your dose or grind setting to suit your tamper is a bit arse about face.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> £3000 ? my solution is one dollar only , roll up , roll up ...
> 
> View attachment 19276


Fantastic! Would wearing 2 pairs of glasses improve my coffee by 6%?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Fantastic! Would wearing 2 pairs of glasses improve my coffee by 6%?


[cheap shot]

I am sure just about anything could improve YOUR coffee!!

[/cheap shot]


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

6% improvement would improve my coffee ten fold


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Adjusting your dose or grind setting to suit your tamper is a bit arse about face.


Most of the time it's a fractional adjustment which little difference in long run. Tamping pressure has a marginal effect on extraction in any case, especially past a certain point.


----------

